# Monark Super Deluxes, I love em



## JR'S MONARK (Dec 21, 2007)

I have 3 Men's Monark Super deluxes. I also have 1 matching blue Woman's bike that I call my wifes...  My black/red 52/53 was origionally burgundy and red. I have slowly pieced it back together with ebay. It's still a work in progress. My Blue 48 is all origional minus the tubes and tires, By far my favorite. I recently got a new one off of Craigslist. I can't determine the exact year. It has about 5 coats of paint, is really banged up. It appears to have been all red. One thing that stands out is. My 48 has a large button on the right side to activate the horn. My 53 has a skinny but tall button that sits atop the right side of the tank. This one has the tall skinny button that sits on the side. it doesn't have crash bars or a jewels on the tank either. But it does have the newer than 48 taillight. Is this some sort of sub model? perhaps a 49/50? I was planning to completely restore this bicycle. I want to paint it Sea Foam Green. But not if that color was not availible. I'll try and post a pic. But check my myspace page, pictures are there for sure.  Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 21, 2007)

post pictures


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Dec 22, 2007)

*Pics Of My Monarks*

I am not at my home computer and can't post pics, but they can be seen, click this URL.... 

http://www.myspace.com/juniorlove


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 22, 2007)

hey i added you add me


----------

